# EOS 6D Recording Video & Sound



## compupix (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm doing my research on how best to shoot audio and video with the new EOS 6D. I see that the 6D does not have a headphone socket. And according to C|Net, the mic input is mono.
It looks like something like the Tascam DR-07MKII Portable Digital Audio Recorder would be a great audio solution.
Now for the question: What is the easiest way to do a one-person shoot involving camera movement when using an external audio recorder? Is there an easy way to mount the Tascam on something like the Opteka X-GRIP Camcorder Stabilizing Video Handle? Or do you just place the recorder out of view and move the camera and not worry about the mic moving with the camera?

Solutions? Suggestions?
The only thing that is set is the camera -- the EOS 6D.... plus, I will not be hiring a boom operator!

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## DB (Nov 4, 2012)

Drew,

I use the Zoom H4n Audio Recorder and I usually mount it to my 7D hotshoe with an adapter that I bought quite cheaply. I used to do this because I connected the Zoom to the MIC socket of the DSLR to avoid problems of the auto-gain control (AGC), but with the new firmware release I now have full manual control on the camera so this is no longer an issue. So now I can keep the audio recorder in a shoulder bag or on my belt, or put it on the tripod or wherever (as long as my XLR ext cables can reach it).

Del

edit: this is the hotshoe adapter that I bought at Amazon
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kaavie-Adapter-Trigger-Microphone-Digital/dp/B004KIVTQ2/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1352057791&sr=8-8

and this is the remote control unit that I also bought for the Zoom recorder - the cable length is 6 feet long which is very useful
http://www.amazon.co.uk/ZOOM-Zoom-RC-04/dp/B00240DS3U/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1352057791&sr=8-6


----------



## DB (Nov 4, 2012)

By the way, if you do decide to get an external audio recording device and you do attach it to your 6D (to save you syncing sound in post), then get a good audio cable that has attenuation built-in e.g. I purchased this from a supplier in Florida (has ext monitor for headphones, but I guess that 6D will have this already)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sescom-LN2MIC-ZMGH-MON-Monitor-Mic-cable-Panasonic-GH1-GH2-for-Zoom-H4N-4034-/390483729105?pt=Camera_Cables_Cords&hash=item5aeaa4dad1


----------



## enraginangel (Nov 4, 2012)

Interesting. I never thought about putting the Tascam on the Opteka X Grip. 

There's a screw mount on the back of the Tascam to hold it and a regular coldshoe mount on top to hold something like the RODE Videomic. However, I think a boompole would probably work better for sound.


----------



## compupix (Nov 4, 2012)

The hotshoe mount adapter sounds like a great solution for keeping the mic with the camera.

The Zoom Audio Recorder has a very high customer review rating. It looks like a great choice if it were in my budget.

I am strongly leaning towards preserving the stereo audio on my videos.

From what I've seen, the 6D is not going to have a stereo input jack. Does recording the external mic's mono signal in-camera help in synchronizing the externally tracks later?

The attenuator cable would be a nice solution if level is a problem AND there is a need to record the external mics with the video on the camera.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Ew (Nov 5, 2012)

On the post/edit side - look at PluralEyes (RedGiant has purchased them recently - bit support seems to be as good if not better). It will help you sync multicam & audio - quickly!


----------



## compupix (Nov 5, 2012)

I've spent a lot of time today researching Plural Eyes. 
Version 3 is not yet available for Windows 7.
Version 2 is $149, which is more than my budget for the video editor!
I have little hope that the next Windows version will be affordable or work with Premiere Elements.

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## compupix (Nov 5, 2012)

Amazon has a "Gold Box Special" on the Zoom H1 (white) for $75. Good for the next hour.
B & H's normal price for the black model is $82. So, a big deal if you wanted white. But otherwise not that urgent.


----------



## schmidtfilme (Nov 20, 2012)

compupix said:


> I've spent a lot of time today researching Plural Eyes.
> Version 3 is not yet available for Windows 7.
> Version 2 is $149, which is more than my budget for the video editor!
> I have little hope that the next Windows version will be affordable or work with Premiere Elements.
> ...



Just a hint. If you currently buy a Rode Video Mic Pro or a Stereo VideoMic Pro you get Plural Eyes for free.

http://www.rodemic.com/pluraleyes

My setup is like this. I use a Rode Video Mic Pro on the DSLR and the Zoom H4-N with a Rode lavaliere mic. There is a bag for the Zoom that can attach to a belt for example. 

In that way the sound is pretty good without the need for a boom operator and even if the person talking is turning around or showing its back to the camera (while walking etc..)

Cheers
Andreas


----------



## compupix (Nov 30, 2012)

According to the just published EOS 6D Instruction Manual, the camera DOES have a stereo mic input jack.

Thanks,
Drew


----------

